# AUDI A3 8P BBK



## RAMRS (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,
Its my first time here and i have a few questions about the BBK for the AUDI A3 8P.
I made a huge mistake and buy some parts that i thought they would fit my car for the BBK.
PARTS:
- RS2 caliper carriers
- AUDI A8 S8 323X30 disc brakes sloted Zimmerman
- PORSCHE 996 calipers
When i dismount my car brakes i saw that the RS2 carriers wouldnt fit cause they were to small (the holes have more distance between them). The disks of the A8/S8 didnt go all the way in my rotor. The calipers for the above reasons didnt try.
So my questions are, i allready sold the RS2 carriers and im trying to sell the disks but i would like to stay with the 996 calipers to still make the brake modification.
Is it possible to use this calipers with my car?! And if so, i still need the right carriers and different disks. Any suggestions?!
Thanks for all and sorry about any language errors. Trying to do my best


----------



## RAMRS (Sep 16, 2009)

I really need help. Anyone please?


----------



## RAMRS (Sep 16, 2009)

hummm no one answer...maybe they dont know, so ive got 2 more questions:
- is the Hub carrier with S2 5X112 hub equal to the S8 5x112 hub?
- can i change the S8 5x112 hub by mine A3 8P hub 5x112 like plug n play?
Thanks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (RAMRS)*

Since no body has posted I will give you an FYI.
You are asking very specific questions about a very specific setup, normally to get the responce that you are looking for you will be expecting someone to have first hand experience..... judging by your setup I am going to state its very unlikely that someone knows the answers to your questions.....
And its best if ppl kept quite not to give you false information...
S8 is a rare setup for majority of ppl to use... you best bet is perhaps to find a tuner shop with experience in brake conversions.... of course that is challenging because most tuners don't know **** about brakes... or think they do, mostly in my experience they rely on the suppliers.... unless the shop has someone with experience in the race industry.


----------



## carbonfold (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, you can use about any Porsche Caliper with your brake setup. Being 996 calipers, you probably can go with some S3 rotors (same as a new R32 rotors 345mm).
The key to all of it, to get a machine shop to make you some caliper mount adaptors.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: AUDI A3 8P BBK (RAMRS)*

There are kits available in Germany for 996 calipers
http://www.mbt-engineering.de/....html


----------



## mfuchs42 (Jul 10, 2002)

I know you said you would really like to keep the 996 calipers, but have you checked out this thread?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4521561
It uses Porsche cayenne calipers and 355mm rotors.


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: AUDI A3 8P BBK (RAMRS)*

I have a set of carriers for sale that will fit.... But you will need to source your own rotors.
asking $100 plus shipping.
these will fit 996 (turbo, regular, etc) calipers and adapt them to your 146mm bolt spacing (also found on B5 S4s, MKV VW, A3s, B6 A4s, etc)


----------



## RAMRS (Sep 16, 2009)

im pretty sure that this wont fit...this are the same (or at least it seams) as the RS2 ones that i had and when i tryed the holes different where very different. The holes distance in my car are bigger than this...
i send an email to brembo but they didnt answer, so im going to do the same to mbt and wait.
thanks to everyone who are trying to help. ill keep you informed


----------

